# Territories vs Land



## srknpower

There are ongoing wars in the land of Arabs.
There are ongoing wars in the territories of Arabs.

Bu ikisi de günümüzdeki savaşların Arap ülkelerinde olduğuna işaret eder mi? Farkları nedir?

Sağ olun.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> There are ongoing wars in the land of Arabs.
> There are ongoing wars in the territories of Arabs.


Merhaba.
Ilk cumlenizde, Araplar'in ulkesinde devam eden savaslar var.

Ikinci de ise, there are ongoing wars in the populated territories of Arabs - Araplar'in bulundugu bolgelerde...

Diye Anliyorum.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba.
> Ilk cumlenizde, Araplar'in ulkesinde devam eden savaslar var.
> 
> Ikinci de ise, there are ongoing wars in the populated territories of Arabs - Araplar'in bulundugu bolgelerde...
> 
> Diye Anliyorum.


Yani mesela Kudüs, Suriye, Irak olaylarını kast etmek için ikisi de kullanılabilir mi sizce?


----------



## Smeros

_Territory _dediğin şey sınırlarla bölünmüş bir alandır. Bir yetki gücü ile kontrol edilen bir alanı belirtir. _Land _sanırım biraz daha coğrafik bir terim olarak kalıyor.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Yani mesela Kudüs, Suriye, Irak olaylarını kast etmek için ikisi de kullanılabilir mi sizce?


Soyle birsey deneyelim mi ? 

There are ongoing wars where the Arabs tread their soil.


----------



## CHovek

Terrtory aynı zamanda Türkçedeki "teritori" anlamına da geliyor.Bunun dışında çetelerin bölgesi anlamında "turf" kelimesinin argo anlamıyla benzer bir anlamı da var.


----------



## srknpower

Türkçede ne demek bilmiyorum ki İngilizcesini bileyim 


CHovek said:


> Terrtory aynı zamanda Türkçedeki "teritori" anlamına da geliyor.Bunun dışında çetelerin bölgesi anlamında "turf" kelimesinin argo anlamıyla benzer bir anlamı da var.


----------



## CHovek

Hayvanların sahiplendiği alan.Mesela aslanların ,timsahların,ayıların teritorisi diye belgesellerde geçer.


----------



## Smeros

_Territory_, Türkçe'de "bölge, mıntıka" anlamlarına geliyor. _Land _ise yukarıda söylediğim gibi, daha coğrafik bir anlam olarak kalıyor. Yani toprak, arazi gibi anlamlara geliyor.


----------



## analeeh

srknpower said:


> There are ongoing wars in the land of Arabs.
> There are ongoing wars in the territories of Arabs.
> 
> Bu ikisi de günümüzdeki savaşların Arap ülkelerinde olduğuna işaret eder mi? Farkları nedir?
> 
> Sağ olun.



Bu cümleleri nerede buldunuz? İkisi de kulağıma yanlış geliyor.

'The Arab lands' - Arap bölgeleri, Arabistan, Arap dünyası anlamlarına gelebilir, ama biraz eski ya da edebî bence. Arab lands derken sanki daha büyük bir imparatorluğun bir parcaşı mesala söz konusu.

'The Arab territories' - bu da Arap bölgeleri, Arap arazisi gibi manalara gelebilir. Ama pek çok kullanılmaz bence.

En uygunu 'the Arab world' ya da 'the Arab countries'. 'There are ongoing wars in the Arab world'.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> There are ongoing wars in the land of Arabs.
> There are ongoing wars in the territories of Arabs.
> 
> Bu ikisi de günümüzdeki savaşların Arap ülkelerinde olduğuna işaret eder mi? Farkları nedir?
> 
> Sağ olun.


There are ceaseless wars going on, in the places / terrains ,where the Arabs live / dwell / reside / exist


----------



## CHovek

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> There are ceaseless wars going on, in the places / terrains ,where the Arabs live / dwell / reside / exist



"terrains, exist,reside, dwell,ceaseless" açıkcası bu kelimeler uygunsuz. "Arab territories" şeklinde bbc sürekli Gazze veya bir ülkenin içindeki azınlık topluluklara ait yerlerden bahsederken kullanıyor.

Ama terrain bu şekilde kullanılmıyor. Terrain kelimesini ilk Fransızca'da öğrendim ama İngilizcede pek rastlamadım.Zaten terrain kelimesini duysam büyük olasılıkla train olarak algılarım."Arab world" kalıbı ise bbc'de belki günde 10 defa kullanılıyor.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

CHovek said:


> "terrains, exist,reside, dwell,ceaseless" açıkcası bu kelimeler uygunsuz. "Arab territories" şeklinde bbc sürekli Gazze veya bir ülkenin içindeki azınlık topluluklara ait yerlerden bahsederken kullanıyor.
> 
> Ama terrain bu şekilde kullanılmıyor. Terrain kelimesini ilk Fransızca'da öğrendim ama İngilizcede pek rastlamadım.Zaten terrain kelimesini duysam büyük olasılıkla train olarak algılarım."Arab world" kalıbı ise bbc'de belki günde 10 defa kullanılıyor.



Merhabalar ET den yola cikarak yazmistim 

Reside/dwell etc. Ne icin uygunsuz ?


----------



## CHovek

Bilmiyorum belki de ülkeler için,büyük topluluklar için veya büyük coğrafyalar için kullanılması tuhaf geldi.ET neydi bu arada?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

CHovek said:


> Bilmiyorum belki de ülkeler için,büyük topluluklar için veya büyük coğrafyalar için kullanılması tuhaf geldi.ET neydi bu arada?


 Bilmiyorum, buralarda biryer var adi Terra Cielo.

Bu da ilham verdi.


ET ise extra-terrestrial diye biliyorum. ET uzayli bir yaratikti Steven Spielberg yapimi filmde.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I found great synonyms for "terrain" on the new Thesaurus.com!

zargan tarzi diger sozluklerde. Dediginiz gibi. Tam bir cevap alamiyorsunuz.

Ama suna bakin Lutfen.


CHovek said:


> "terrains, exist,reside, dwell,ceaseless" açıkcası bu kelimeler uygunsuz. "Arab territories" şeklinde bbc sürekli Gazze veya bir ülkenin içindeki azınlık topluluklara ait yerlerden bahsederken kullanıyor.
> 
> Ama terrain bu şekilde kullanılmıyor. Terrain kelimesini ilk Fransızca'da öğrendim ama İngilizcede pek rastlamadım.Zaten terrain kelimesini duysam büyük olasılıkla train olarak algılarım."Arab world" kalıbı ise bbc'de belki günde 10 defa kullanılıyor.


----------

